# need help w/ visual memo



## envy253 (Jul 27, 2008)

*need help w/ edge stories*

k i cant think of names 4 some of edges in memo

already got:

r/w:santa
r/g:strawberry
r/y:french fries
r/b:spiderman

can ne1 help me w/ others?


----------



## blah (Jul 27, 2008)

You know, people who type like that obviously speak English as their native tongue, because anyone who speaks English as a second/third language wouldn't really know how to type like that. But if you do speak English as your first language, why type like that in the first place? One of the greatest paradoxes of the Internet era, isn't it?

But that's beside the point, just a little rant.

If you have a story, your memorizing method is not called visual memo anymore, it's called stories. So you should change your title so as not to mislead others.

You obviously haven't put in enough effort into coming up with stuff yourself, because you've only got four edges done -.-" Come back when you've got four edges _left_.


----------



## envy253 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol srry its 3:30 am cant b stfed 2 type properly or name edges on my cube lol


----------



## joey (Jul 27, 2008)

If you can't be bothered to type properly, y shud we b stfed 2 help u tink of sum names.


----------



## envy253 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol i dont know


----------



## blah (Jul 27, 2008)

envy253 said:


> k i cant think of names 4 some of edges in memo
> 
> already got:
> 
> ...





envy253 said:


> lol srry its 3:30 am cant b stfed 2 type properly or name edges on my cube lol



Well it's 2:30 AM where I am and I'm bothering to type *English*. Does one hour make a difference? Oops, I guess I meant does 2 milliseconds spent typing a few more letters make a difference?

By the way, the big green smiley at the end of your post makes no difference to what I think of your English, nor your consideration for others in this forum (your misleading thread title), nor your effort put in BLD.

Edit: What the hell does "stfed" mean?


----------



## joey (Jul 27, 2008)

/end of thread.


----------



## envy253 (Jul 27, 2008)

.........what?


----------



## envy253 (Jul 27, 2008)

blah, stfed=stuffed srry im tired


----------



## blah (Jul 27, 2008)

envy253 said:


> .........what?



You probably didn't understand that, it means: *n o' thread* in your lingo.


----------



## joey (Jul 27, 2008)

This thread is done. Please no more posts.


----------



## envy253 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol ok i will type properly


----------



## boiiwonder (Jul 28, 2008)

Man you guys didnt have to shoot on him/her like that you could of just said something like "can you type properly" or "leave that on myspace or aim."

But anyway you have to think of that stuff on your own. Everyone thinks differently and probaly has a different color scheme, so yea.

Good luck with that.

-peace


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 28, 2008)

And besides that, if you look at the top of the forum, in the stickies, there's a thread called...
MEMORY METHODS.
READ THAT FIRST.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 31, 2008)

We all still <3 you though, envy253.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 31, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> We all still <3 you though, envy253.


No, we don't.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 31, 2008)

boiiwonder said:


> [..] you *could of* just said [..]


That's even more annoying than bad spelling.


----------



## Faz (Jul 31, 2008)

they shouldn't be too hard to come up with.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 13, 2008)

this is quite an angry thread.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

what i sometimes do to memorize is put my body in certain positions
for example(s):
head tilted l/r
mouth open/closed
feet up or down
back arched or straight

i probably memorize half of the cube just by using my body
if i had a straightjacket, i may never bld


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2008)

Tim_Likes_Cubing said:


> this is quite an angry thread.



Typing the way he did in his first post indicates a lack of respect to others. It tells me that I'm not worth the tiny bit of effort it takes to type in proper English, even as he's asking for help. Plus he's basically asking us to do all his work for him. He only had four pairs/mnemonics down, and he wants other people to come up with the rest. Blindfold cubing is an activity which takes a lot of effort and dedication. If he can't even do as much as come up with a memory system on his own, what hope does he have of actually committing a system to memory, much less blindfold solving an entire cube?

Let's hope the original poster has learned from his mistakes.


----------



## Rabid (Aug 13, 2008)

I need a translator. 

Is this thread about some kind of heuristic BLD method (I _think _BLD means blind folded solving, but that's _ok _because it's within the context of sub-cult nomenclature) that involves renaming sides and creating stories to solve? 

Weird.


----------

